# Transportation Help Needed



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

no help, other than to bump it back to the top


----------



## mist (Jun 23, 2007)

good luck, i'm sure the GRF community will be happy to help


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I posted in the rescue thread about these guys and am waiting to find out more.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

You can also post on the Petfinder transport forum, and the Yahoo groups transport group:

http://www.petfinder.com/forums/viewforum.php?f=9&sid=26451acf5ca4c1f811c70ba12d70b427

http://groups.yahoo.com/search?query=dog+transport


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

It looks like a transport would cover GA, Tennessee, Kentucky, Illinois, Missouri, and Nebraska.


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

I e-mailed Jealous1 - she is in Georgia, but I'm not sure how close to Spalding. I'm in Michigan, so I can't do much else.


----------



## mainegirl (May 2, 2005)

if you were coming through pa. I would gladly help.
beth, moose and angel

have you tried some transport groups? I know my rescue uses a transport from kentucky to pa/ny. maybe there is one that goes from s.c. to the midwest, or try that trucker transport group (they transport rescue dogs with the truckers that are driviing regular routes)


----------



## pioneergal (Feb 16, 2010)

Val with Rescue Angels of Georgia is being extraordinarily helpful in trying to coordinate getting someone to the rescue to evaluate and, potentially, pick up the dogs.

Copper's Mom ~ I did inquire and confirmed that I can adopt out-of-state. I am not part of a rescue group (yet  )Thank you so much for the extra mileage in thought you're doing. I sure hope you're feeling better.

You all are truly inspiring. Thank you from the bottom of my heart. (Mist, thanks for getting my posting squared away.)


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Does anyone know if PilotsNPaws can help? I know the weather has been terrible and I do not know if and when they fly.

http://pilotsnpaws.org/


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Pioneergal:
It's great that they will allow you to adopt.
Now all that needs to be done is pray they do well on their evaluation and the transport details can begin.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Here's the thread that lists members who are willing to help transport:
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/showthread.php?t=70674&highlight=transport

Pioneergal, I am sorry about your champ going missing. I have always been quick to rescue another one in need when one of mine dies. It helps me cope. I hope you find another special dog to enter your heart and make it whole again.

I believe amy22 is in GA and has helped transport before. The transport is not salted to come my way, but I can help someone else with gas money if needed.


----------



## pioneergal (Feb 16, 2010)

Shaina was adopted by someone else after I hung up with Spalding County this morning. Bentley is shortly on his way to a caring home to be boarded and vetted before "coming home" while I continue to make travel arrangements. I'm pursuing the travel angle with the different ideas you all are proposing.

Again, thanks!

Kathy


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Bentley sure is handsome. Good luck and please let me know if you need any assistance I can supply.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kathy*

Kathy

It is wonderful you want to adopt Bentley. Since he is in a Georgia Shelter you will probably need a licensed GA person to pull him. Since spartan Mom
goes on Saving Georgia Dogs Forum I think quite a bit, she might be able to find someone for you. I am glad to hear that someone said they will foster him until you find transport AS Transport can take 2 weeks to arrange.
One suggestion I definitely have is for you to go to PilotsNPaws and Animal Rescue Flights and post a msg. that you need transport from and to where.
You need to follow their rules for posting and what the dog might need etc.
but because this is a long distance from GA to NE, this might be the best way for you to go.


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I'm throwing this out there... but I haven't yet discussed it with my husband.

He's going to NC this weekend and returning to Western PA the same day. If someone could get them to NC, we can get them to PA... then someone else would need to take over all the way to NE. This might only work if someone has a trip already planned in that direction. I came back to clarify, because my husband thought I was retarded. I do realize that GA is equidistant to PA and NE! lol...Still, if anyone is planning a trip from Ohio/PA/WV/NY to the midwest- it could work!


----------



## pioneergal (Feb 16, 2010)

Spartan Mom ~ I'm too new to post privately. I tried but haven't racked up enough messages! I'd love to hear from you further on your suggestion. Please don't hesitate to PM me. K


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

When Spartan'smom contacted me, I thought these two were in Spalding, GA, not Spalding Co., GA, so I had responded about that I might be able to pull and take as far as Atlanta depending on timing. Unfortunately, Bentley is north of me and I am not in a position at work to take off this week or next to try and pick up and go further north. Maybe one of the Atlanta folks could help out with p/u and transport up I-75?


----------



## MillysMom (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm calling my brother's girlfriend now. She's planning a road trip from South Carolina to Nebraska soon, and when I told her about transport over Christmas she seemed very interested. If she's still interested, and someone could foster (she might even foster... she's expressed interest in the past) until the trip she might be willing to take them most of the way. I'll let you know what she says.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kathy in Nebraska*

Kathy in Nebraska: LauraBella on this forum sent this offer. Please contact her if this would help you with Bentley:
GA dogs? 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi~

Am I correct in understanding that you are looking for people to sort of "relay" the rescue pups across the country, by car?

Excuse me if I misunderstand.

I am in East Tennessee. I live in Bristol, but I will be in Chattanooga (actually Cleveland, TN) on Friday. (I will be staying overnight if the weather is poor.) That's pretty close to the Georgia line.... I'll be driving home to Bristol Friday (or Saturday, weather dependent). That's a small leg of the trip...if someone could meet me to take them on.

Of course, I should mention that I will be in a car (mid-sized/Altima), so there would be no room for two large crates....

It probably doesn't help.... But I thought I would offer.

~Laura


*MILLYSMOM: That would be ideal if your brother's girlfriend is driving from South Carolina to Nebraska*
Someone would need to get Bentley to South Carolina to meet her if she goes.


----------



## pioneergal (Feb 16, 2010)

Milly's Mom ~ Wouldn't that be incredible! Thanks for checking!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*pioneergal*

Pioneergal

this is a two day transport isn't it?
Not trying to discourage you, but a transport of this size will be very difficult to fill.

Please go to PilotsNPaws and post your need for a pilot from GA to NE.

Read the rules on the forum first, as they have a particular way of doing things.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I am so far away from any transportation but I will say a prayer for all involved.
God Bless people who rescue.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pioneergal*

Pioneergal

Is Bentley out of the shelter and in the foster home.
Has Bentley been temp tested?


----------



## pioneergal (Feb 16, 2010)

Thanks, Bob! And everybody 

Yes, Bentley is being boarded, has been vaccinated, heartworm tested, and temperament-tested. He is described as being "very laid back, sweet, good with kids and dogs, walks well on a leash..."


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Pioneergal*

Pioneergal

Now you should go on PilotsNPaws and read the rules and post for a pilot to help you get him to Nebraska. Someone will have to bring him to meet the pilot.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Pioneergal:
any updates on Bentley?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

I live in the Kansas City, Missouri area. Depending on the timing, I may be able to help with a leg of the trip.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Good luck!


----------

